# Time to break up core?



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't think you can go into the next year with the same core. Some of these guys are getting old. It might be time to get younger.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Definitely get rid of Rasheed, Im iffy on billups. We have to keep Rip,Tayshaun,Stuckey,mad max though. Also get rid of saunders, 2 straight years and nothing to show for it.


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

billups in particular has looked ragged. sheed, too. flip should be replaced by terry porter.

it's looking more and more like the 2004 chip was a fluke, and that this is indeed a league of superstars. this "collection of almost-there" talents isn't going to cut it. there's nobody on this team that could be counted on every single night to score. if we could trade for one of those guys, nowitzki or melo for example, we could contend again. but this, it's over.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

guys guys. the pistons can still contend for one or two more years with this core. They just let boston get to their heads. I saw it in the fourth quarter it was very unpiston like and i didnt expect it. I was scared up until ray allen got fouled on that rasheed miss. KG and Pierce were missin ft's down the stretch.

Just go for a solid 6th man who can score....montae ellis? he could be the sixth man for a year and then take over for billups in that all new look pistons.

Max
Johnson
Prince
Stuckey
Ellis

you guys got young talent. dont get crappy. suns fans should be crappy a team that cant win a series against the spurs with amare, nash, shaq, hill and others are just worthless.

thats the core you need to blow up...not the pistons.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I wouldn't blow up the team. Not at all. No way. Here's the team I see in 2008/2009:

C - Rasheed Wallace [30m]
PF - Jason Maxiell [30m]
SF - Tayshaun Prince [33m]
SG - Richard Hamilton [30m]
PG - Chauncey Billups [30m]

G - Rodney Stuckey [28m]
G - Arron Afflalo [8m]
F - DRAFT PICK [10m]
F - Jarvis Hayes [5m]
FC - Antonio McDyess [20m]
FC - Amir Johnson [15m]
FC - DRAFT PICK [3m]

Seriously. The minutes will be getting moved around, swap out McDyess and Maxiell because both have said they're more comfortable in the roles I described. Give Amir a consistent 15 minutes per night of course. The young guys are getting more responsibility. Additionally: **** TERRY PORTER. You're out of your god damn minds. Flip isn't the ideal coach for this team but there aren't really any better options out there. Terry Porter is not one of them.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

If i were you guys i would go again with what you hav.. just playing the young guys more.
The vets can get a few less minutes, so while they may decline sightly the younger guys will get better


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

I think we've had these threads pop up after every year the past few years. The core is fine. Just need to move minutes around.

The only reason I would look to trade any of the starters would be to get something incredible for them while their value is high. If anyone, it would be Sheed.
But think about it.. with how weak this conference is looking right now, we're still top 2 in the east. What we need is MORE MINUTES for the young guns. I really stress this point.. Amir in particular needs to get real minutes as we start to move Sheed out of the rotation.

I honestly haven't watched enough Pistons games to know what else we need off the bench. We are missing something though.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

How long can you honestly go with these guys though? It's been 3 years now, is it going to happen next year with the exact same team? There's going to come a point where you hang on too long, the starting 5 is too old, you don't win, and the trade value is no longer there.

Right now, I'm not even sure what the market value would be for a guy like Chauncey Billups or Rasheed Wallace. I just think it would be nice to get a little younger somewhere. I'm not saying blow up the team, but if you can move Billups in a package for a good young power forward that's got to be something you look at (and I'm probably one of the biggest Chauncey supporters out there).


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

jvanbusk said:


> How long can you honestly go with these guys though? It's been 3 years now, is it going to happen next year with the exact same team? There's going to come a point where you hang on too long, the starting 5 is too old, you don't win, and the trade value is no longer there.
> 
> Right now, I'm not even sure what the market value would be for a guy like Chauncey Billups or Rasheed Wallace. I just think it would be nice to get a little younger somewhere. I'm not saying blow up the team, but if you can move Billups in a package for a good young power forward that's got to be something you look at (and I'm probably one of the biggest Chauncey supporters out there).


I know what you're saying.. Some teams don't know when to start over and stay with their rotation for far too long, until their best players fade into obscurity and are of no value. The Pistons *aren't quite there yet though.* 

Let's see who we would need to move. Rip and Prince are in their prime. Sheed.. I didn't completely rule out the possibility of a trade for a guy like Sheed. I don't think we need another young power forward like you say.. but if we can get something decent for Sheed i'd be up for it. As for Chauncey, I'm a big Chauncey supporter too and I think we still need him. He's getting older but he's still the smartest player and leader of the team.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

If you trade one of the "core" players you won't be getting anything back that would put you over the top. It would signal a rebuilding period.


----------



## NY1 (May 26, 2008)

Some sort of change needs to be made on this team, whether it's breaking up the entire core, just getting rid of Saunders, or picking up a valuable Free Agent. The fact of the matter is that they've been the favorites the past three years to make it to the finals and lost all three times in the ECF.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

jvanbusk said:


> How long can you honestly go with these guys though? It's been 3 years now, is it going to happen next year with the exact same team? There's going to come a point where you hang on too long, the starting 5 is too old, you don't win, and the trade value is no longer there.
> 
> Right now, I'm not even sure what the market value would be for a guy like Chauncey Billups or Rasheed Wallace. I just think it would be nice to get a little younger somewhere. I'm not saying blow up the team, but if you can move Billups in a package for a good young power forward that's got to be something you look at (and I'm probably one of the biggest Chauncey supporters out there).


2009/2010 will be the year of the shift.

PG - Chauncey Billups
SG - Rodney Stuckey/Richard Hamilton (likely to be dealt, expiring)
SF - Tayshaun Prince
PF - Amir Johnson
C - Jason Maxiell

The thing I'm concerned about is seeing Jason Maxiell as our starting Center. Amir should develop just fine, once he fills out he'll be a powerful big man. But Maxiell is very undersized and we could stand to draft someone this year or next year to slide into that role.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

As much as I love Maxiell.. there's no way in hell that I'd want Maxiell as my starting center.
Any FA C's we could pick up in the offseason?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

based on what dyess and sheed have said after the loss, it seems like they feel joe is going to blow the team up. sheed said "this is the end, man." dyess said he thinks joe will break the core up.

espn also reports that flip has a 50-50 chance of returning next year. 

quite odd that he would blow the team up 1 year after re-signing chauncey.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

Permit me to propose a trade with Portland (this assumes that Detroit looks to break up the core and rebuild a bit):


Detroit sends to Portland: Billups + Prince 


Portland sends to Detroit: Travis Outlaw (3/4 swing - and just 23 yrs old!) + Jarrett Jack (combo guard) + the 33rd pick (which does not require a guaranteed contract) + (and this is the kicker: Raef LaFrentz' expiring contract - which is huge and valuable for cap space in a year). I would even consider adding Portland's 2009 #1 to provide some added value (the West is tough - and Portland, even with these trades, would have to have quite a year - and Oden would have to truly perform, for Portland to make the playoffs)


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I want a new coach to get these guys gto play to their true level. If not, goodbye!

I would only put Stuckeym, Tay, and Amir as untouchable.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Get rid of Flip before you break up the core.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Get rid of Flip before you break up the core.


Yep. We need a new direction. Maybe a little bit of remodeling. Make Lindey Hunter assistant. Terry P may be gone.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> Permit me to propose a trade with Portland (this assumes that Detroit looks to break up the core and rebuild a bit):
> 
> 
> Detroit sends to Portland: Billups + Prince
> ...


sheed would tell you that's a poo poo trade.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I wouldnt trade Billups alone for that package. Thats not even close to equal value.

I dont think its time for the Pistons to break it up yet. They are still one of the top teams in the league. Chauncey was hurt in the playoffs and they payed for it. I would give them one more year then break it up. They just need to develop some young talent to give them a future. Then hopefully they can ride the older guys until the young guys develop.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Could we swing Sheed to Washington for Nick Young and the 18th?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Any two of Billups, Rip, Tayshaun and Rasheed could land the Pistons a big-name player.

If they dealt Hamilton and Rasheed, they could get something really solid in return that could give the team a new look. I could see Milwaukee agreeing to a trade of Hamilton, Rasheed, Amir Johnson, the 29th pick and a future first round pick for Michael Redd, Andrew Bogut and Charlie Villanueva.

PG: Chauncey Billups...Rodney Stuckey
SG: Michael Redd...Arron Afflalo
SF: Tayshaun Prince...Jarvis Hayes
PF: Jason Maxiell...Charlie Villanueva
C: Andrew Bogut...Antonio McDyess

Meanwhile, Milwaukee would roll with...

PG: Maurice Williams...Ramon Sessions
SG: Richard Hamilton...Charlie Bell
SF: Desmond Mason...Bobby Simmons
PF: Yi Jianlian...Amir Johnson
C: Rasheed Wallace...Dan Gadzuric
_Plus, the 8th and 29th picks in the 2008 Draft._

Detroit still has experience, with Billups, Prince and McDyess. This would give them some youth to balance it out. They would clearly win on the talent end of this deal and would get a serious offensive upgrade. Meanwhile, Milwaukee does it to get rid of two guys who have outstayed their welcome (Redd and Villanueva) and finally get some playoff experience and defense.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Any two of Billups, Rip, Tayshaun and Rasheed could land the Pistons a big-name player.
> 
> If they dealt Hamilton and Rasheed, they could get something really solid in return that could give the team a new look. I could see Milwaukee agreeing to a trade of Hamilton, Rasheed, Amir Johnson, the 29th pick and a future first round pick for Michael Redd, Andrew Bogut and Charlie Villanueva.
> 
> ...


I'm all over that. Awesome deal.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

No way in hell milwaukee would just take on a cancer in Sheed as well as trade a young bogut. IDk I don't see it ever happening.


----------



## a couple beers (Jun 3, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. I'm tierd of hearing "if it isn't broken don't fix it." It is time to move on.


----------



## a couple beers (Jun 3, 2008)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Any two of Billups, Rip, Tayshaun and Rasheed could land the Pistons a big-name player.
> 
> If they dealt Hamilton and Rasheed, they could get something really solid in return that could give the team a new look. I could see Milwaukee agreeing to a trade of Hamilton, Rasheed, Amir Johnson, the 29th pick and a future first round pick for Michael Redd, Andrew Bogut and Charlie Villanueva.
> 
> ...


That is nasty you should be The Pistons GM!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

a couple beers said:


> That is nasty you should be The Pistons GM!


No Kidding!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

thats a great trade idea, damian. 

but i dont know if it necessarily makes the pistons a better team. Detroit either need to give the same group of guys another chance or just blow it up and start over. Fixing pieces here and there and replacing players with the same skill level really isnt the answer. Yes in terms of talent the pistons look great on all five positions but i think they'll sorely miss all the small things rasheed brings to the table. (maybe except his three point shooting, HA!)

for milwakuee, it should be a no brainer. if things don't work out in terms of getting the W, they get cap relief with rasheed's contract and hamilton is very attractive piece in the trading market with his affordable contract.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

If you could make a Rasheed/Billups deal for, say, Nowitzki, pull that trigger


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

let me just say that i was a big pistons fan when grant hill played there for ages. i dont know for some unknown reason i started losing interest rooting for the pistons when dumars assembled the starting five of billups, hamilton, prince, and the two wallaces.

those five guys just dont appeal to me. dont get me wrong though, i think they're great team in terms of talent and chemistry but it's just not that exciting to watch the same group go out there and come out with the same results.

also add to the fact that the pistons offense just look dull and boring now. i think they're becoming too predictable on offense. it was so painful to watch game 5.

however, I would welcome a change with possibility of building a team around stuckey. that young stud just makes me want to go out and root for the pistons all the way. 

if dumar makes some serious changes this off-season, whether or not you like, i'm jumping on the pistons bandwagon baby.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I just want a different team.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> I just want a different team.


i know how you feel man.

when the lakers decided to break their dynasty, i was somewhat glad.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

How about Billups/Sheed for Brand/Pick and filler?

We draft Brook Lopez and DeVon Hardin.

Stuckey
Rip/ Afflalo
Tayshaun
Brand/ McDyess/ Max/ Amir
Lopez/ Hardin/ Samb

Clippers-

Billups/ Livingston/ Knight
Mobley/ Ross
Maggette/ Tim Thomas
Rasheed/ Thornton/ Powell
Kaman


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> How about Billups/Sheed for Brand/Pick and filler?
> 
> We draft Brook Lopez and DeVon Hardin.
> 
> ...


wow i like that idea alot. though a bit worried about our depth at the PG position plus amir would essentially get no playing time. perhaps we could swap mcdyess for tim thomas?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i read something on hoopsworld about a potential trade involving sheed, okafor, and jason ricardson.

this sounds crazy and unlikely but...

Pistons trade: Hamilton, Maxiell, and 28th pick
Clippters trade: Brand

Pistons trade: Sheed and Billups
Bobcats trade: Okafor, J-Rich, and Morrison?

PG: Stuckey, Hunter (re-signed)
SG: Richardson, Affalo
SF: Prince, Morrison
PF: Brand, McDyess, Amir
C: Okafor, 

shows how much i want a complete piston makeover :lol:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

clippers would look like this 

DJ Augustin/Livingston/ Knight
Hamilton/ Mobley
Maggette/ Ross
Thornton/ Thomas/ Powell
Kaman

bobcats would look like this

Billups/Felton
Eric Gordon/Carroll
G Wallace/Dudley
Sheed/May
Mohammed


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea go blow it up this team has only been in the Eastern Conference Finals for like the last 5 years or whatever. Just play the young guys more. Stuckey is looking very promising.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I would LOVE to get Okafor. Whatever deal we can do with CHA with him, I am all for it. I wouldn't mind J-Rich either. I really only want to look at Brand if we can get the pick also.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If LAC would trade Kaman and the Pick I would be all over that. I don't care who we give, but keep Stuckey and Prince. It could put LAC in win-now mode.

Billups
Mobley
Maggette
Brand
Sheed

We could potentially have 3 studs in Stuckey, Kaman, the pick, and possibly Amir. 

Stuckey
Rip/ E. Gordon
Tayshaun
Amir/ McDyess
Kaman

I'd love that.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

"There are no sacred cows here," Dumars said. "You lose that sacred-cow status when you lose three straight years."

Uh Oh...


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

bye sheed. i like the potential okafor deal but i think you guys are adding one guy too many. joe's the kind of shrewd dealer who could probably get us #9 and okafor for sheed, which is perfect.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Joe D eventually said he is as high as ever on Stucky and Amir. Afflalo and Maxiell's names were thrown in there as well. He also mentioned talking to Tayshaun and Rip about the situation. I have a feeling we'll have these guys back...

Stuckey
Rip/ Afflalo
Tayshaun
Maxiell/ Amir

That's fine with me!


----------



## a couple beers (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so anxious to what happens with this team. I can't wait until something goes down.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This is the off-season we have been waiting for.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

I personally have a mancrush  on Brand I would like for Joe to do all in his power to land him! With that said I'm very excited to see what type of moves we make.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Carlos Boozer?

Tayshaun + McDyess for Boozer?

Billups
Rip
MLE
Boozer
Rasheed


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> Chauncey Billups and Rasheed Wallace could be the most likely players to be dealt by the Pistons this offseason, according to a report in The Detroit Free Press.
> 
> Team president Joe Dumars said on Tuesday that he will shake up the team's core this summer.
> 
> ...


Via The Detroit Free Press


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Via The Detroit Free Press


if that article hold any truth, then boozer is the last guy we should try to acquire. he doesnt add anything on the defensive end and he's an overrated offensive player.

if we *really need* to trade tayshaun, a good trading partner would be the lakers. how about odom and farmar for prince and fillers? 
with bynum coming back next year, theres alot of doubt of whether or not odom can play SF. this trade would really help both teams IMO.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

DANNY said:


> if that article hold any truth, *then boozer is the last guy we should try to acquire*. he doesnt add anything on the defensive end and he's an overrated offensive player.
> 
> if we *really need* to trade tayshaun, a good trading partner would be the lakers. *how about odom and farmar for prince and fillers?*
> with bynum coming back next year, theres alot of doubt of whether or not odom can play SF. this trade would really help both teams IMO.


Yeah I am not really a big fan of boozer for those reasons as well. I would be ok with Odom other than the fact he that he seems maddening inconsistent.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

DANNY said:


> if that article hold any truth, then boozer is the last guy we should try to acquire. he doesnt add anything on the defensive end and he's an overrated offensive player.
> 
> if we *really need* to trade tayshaun, a good trading partner would be the lakers. how about odom and farmar for prince and fillers?
> with bynum coming back next year, theres alot of doubt of whether or not odom can play SF. this trade would really help both teams IMO.


The Lakers likely aren't going to deal Odom before the season starts, especially if they beat Boston. However, it is a possibility that he gets dealt at some point during the season. 

Farmar would not go with him, though, as the team views him as our starter maybe even as early as next season.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The Lakers likely aren't going to deal Odom before the season starts, especially if they beat Boston. However, it is a possibility that he gets dealt at some point during the season.
> 
> Farmar would not go with him, though, as the team views him as our starter maybe even as early as next season.


i feel that certain sacrifice has to be made in order to acquire a bigger piece to the puzzle. prince is the ideal SF for the triangle offense. he can stretch the defense with his outside shooting, take his man off the dribble, and take advantage of mismatches down low with his length. also add to the fact that he's one of the best perimeter defenders in the league... less pressure on kobe to guard the best player on the other team.

dont forget that prince makes like 4 million less than odom. it's going to easier for dr. buss to maintain his starting five when the fourth option on the team is making 9 million instead of 13. 

farmar undoubtly has amazing potential but he's been very inconsistent throughout the season and also throughout the playoffs. I dont know if phil is ready to hand him over the starting PG just yet. as a laker fan, i know where you're coming from though, however, most NBA teams out there arent sold that farmar is starter material. it will ludicrious if he was the dealbreaker for this deal.

in terms of talent, odom and prince might be on same level. but when it comes to value to a team, prince undoubtly has the edge due to his skillsets. thats why i feel the lakers should give up atless one worthy prospect (farmar in this case) to compensate for the difference in value.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

DANNY said:


> if that article hold any truth, then boozer is the last guy we should try to acquire. he doesnt add anything on the defensive end and he's an overrated offensive player.
> 
> if we *really need* to trade tayshaun, a good trading partner would be the lakers. how about odom and farmar for prince and fillers?
> with bynum coming back next year, theres alot of doubt of whether or not odom can play SF. this trade would really help both teams IMO.


Like every other player on the trading block in the NBA the Blazer faithful are conviced they will grab Tayshaun from us. I hope Prince stays.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Like every other player on the trading block in the NBA the Blazer faithful are conviced they will grab Tayshaun from us. I hope Prince stays.


blazers definitely got alot of young guys they can offer. trade talk with the blazers would definitely have to start with travis outlaw, assuming that oden, roy, and aldridge are untouchable.

i agree though, i hope prince stay with the pistons. like i mentioned in my other post, stuckey and prince should be untouchable. 

i wonder if the blazers would interested in acquiring billups instead. he'll bring that veteran leadership to that blazers ball club. how about billups for outlaw, blake, and 13th pick?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

DANNY said:


> blazers definitely got alot of young guys they can offer. trade talk with the blazers would definitely have to start with travis outlaw, assuming that oden, roy, and aldridge are untouchable.
> 
> i agree though, i hope prince stay with the pistons. like i mentioned in my other post, stuckey and prince should be untouchable.
> 
> i wonder if the blazers would interested in acquiring billups instead. he'll bring that veteran leadership to that blazers ball club. how about billups for outlaw, blake, and 13th pick?


I suggested on the Blazers Forum a trade of Prince for Outlaw, Przybilla and the 13th pick. If Dumars really does want to get back to tough-nosed, kick-*** defense, then Przybilla at C is a good start, even if he comes off the bench. If Rasheed is traded, then to who?

What about a three-way deal?

Detroit Trades: Tayshaun Prince, Rasheed Wallace, Amir Johnson, Arron Afflalo
Indiana Trades: Jermaine O'Neal
Portland Trades: Travis Outlaw, Joel Przybilla, 13th pick

Detroit Receives: Jermaine O'Neal, Travis Outlaw, Joel Przybilla
Indiana Receives: Rasheed Wallace, Amir Johnson, Arron Afflalo, 13th pick
Portland Receives: Tayshaun Prince

PG: Chauncey Billups...Rodney Stuckey
SG: Richard Hamilton...Juan Dixon (?)
SF: Travis Outlaw...Jarvis Hayes (?)
PF: Jermaine O'Neal...Jason Maxiell
C: Joel Przybilla...Antonio McDyess

Rasheed has an expiring contract and he'd almost certainly request a trade out of Indiana anyways. A healthy O'Neal combined with Przybilla would give the Pistons one of the best shot-blocking combos in the league. Not having to carry the load may also be a lot easier on JO's knee.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I suggested on the Blazers Forum a trade of Prince for Outlaw, Przybilla and the 13th pick. If Dumars really does want to get back to tough-nosed, kick-*** defense, then Przybilla at C is a good start, even if he comes off the bench. If Rasheed is traded, then to who?
> 
> What about a three-way deal?
> 
> ...


a healthy JO? likelyhood of that happening is slim to none. if JO comes to pistons, we're going to expect him to be low post scorer. i dont know why carrying a load has to do anything with JO's knee but if that holds any truth he's going to have to carry more load and put more pressure on that knee if he wants to play for Detroit basketball. unfortunately, he's not the low same low post scorer he was several years ago, he's magically transformed himself into a jumpshooter. thats the last thing we need here in Detroit. he's not much of anupgrade over rasheed. i love prz shot blocking ability but thats about it. he doesnt bring anything else to the table. he's not a starting center caliber center. love travis outlaw's game. he's going to be good but potential doesnt necessary translate into stardom. plus we're giving up two youngster (amir, affalo) who's got potential to become solid role players for our team. giving up two legit starters for a broken down PF, one-dimensional center, and a somewhat unproven youngster doesnt sound fair to me.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Billups/ Sheed 

for

Okafor/ Felton/ Morrison/ #9


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Billups/ Sheed
> 
> for
> 
> Okafor/ Felton/ Morrison/ #9


Tell me how that helps the Bobcats. If they had any logic they wouldn't do that but they do have Jordan as a gm... hmm


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

STUCKEY! said:


> Tell me how that helps the Bobcats. If they had any logic they wouldn't do that but they do have Jordan as a gm... hmm


larry brown. how much easier would his job be to have veteran players like billups and sheed? add to the fact that he previously coached these two guys on that championship team, this is a no brainer for the bobcats.

though i wouldnt even touch that trade just because it doesnt bring us that go-to-guy we desperately need. giving up two legit starters should net us a proven scorer. unfortunately felton, okafor, or the 9th pick will not get the job done. felton's game wouldnt mess well with stuckey IMO and okafor wants a ridiculous max contract extension. the 9th pick will end up being one of the tweener in the draft.


----------

